# www.420-seeds.com



## j99jm (Aug 15, 2007)

Reputable? Has anyone ordered from them? Just wording if i'm going to gett my seeds or not...!?


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 4, 2007)

the last time i was in the city i picked up seeds from the 420 club. i haven't grown them yet - i gathered up 4 different strains (pkg of 5 seeds) for approx. $200.oo,. i no nothing about them - but pick-up was excellent. (quick + easy - had everything i wanted + more).


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 4, 2007)

5 seeds for $200? !

$40 a seed? !


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 4, 2007)

hi hippy; u misunderstood -  thats 4 strains x 5 seeds/pkg., or 20 seeds total = $5.oo/seed. that sounds better, doesn't it.


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 4, 2007)

I have and will continue to do so.
       this grow of skunk, shiva(the 5 for free), and the mix, I attained now 12/12. 
 they're only 2 1/2 weeks old, but I started a grow journal, the link below.
   They're also very discrete, haha, you'll see.(if shipped)
 I live around the center of the u.s. and it arrived in 5 days.
 enjoi,


----------

